# newbie with questions



## TSGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello to everyone and im glad i found this forum. I am new to goats. I acquired 4 boer goats before i ever learned anything about them... Not something i usually do. Now im here hoping yall can help. I have 3 nannies that are suppose to all be bred that i got from one guy and a little weather i traded for a roll of hay. The weather looks to be in great shape. The 3 nannies all look thin at the least. 

This nanny is the one i have the most concern about. She is suppose to be about 4 years old. She looks thin and I havent seen a goat that has a belly popping out the sides like this. How many babies does she have? She also has what looks to be a ringworm? If it is can she be wormed?

I will get pics of others later and post them as well.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not great with boer goats, but I just have to say the size of that goat compared to that of her belly worries me. She seems way too thin to be able to have a safe delivery. With her thinness, its hard to say how many she has, probably just twins but due to her thin body it looks like quads or at least triplets.

She's also carrying them very low, which either means she's very close or something may be wrong. How long have you had them? If you are feeding grain I'd slowly increase the amount, hopefully to give her some muscle/fat but there is a possibility it could induce a growth spurt in the fetus'. Also increase the amount of hay and browse they have access to, and make sure they have loose minerals and lots of fresh water. As for the worming, I know there are some kid safe wormers but I don't know any for boers so hopefully someone else can help you with that.

Other than her weight she does look heathy, a nice coat and a clean face. I wish you lots of luck; definitely keep us posted and keep a close eye on her! She may kid sooner than you think.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That tummy concerns me. Have you had a goat vet take a look at her?


----------



## TSGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

No i just got them a couple days ago. I need to take them for a checkup, but dont have the trailer to do so right now. Thats why im asking for online help. Figured with this many members someone had encountered this before. 
If someone said that is looks really serious i guess i can figure a way to get her up there, but wanted to take all 4 at the same time. Im currently looking for a trailer that is affordable enough for me. 

In a way i got suckered taking these goats. When he brought them out i was in such a hurry i kinda peeked in the cage they were looking at me and breathing so i figured i was good and we turned them out into the pen. I didnt realize how poor they looked till the next morning. Kinda like a 2am closing date. lol 

These goats were obviously out in a pasture somewhere and were not being fed grain. I did give them a little 10% stocker feed that i feed to calfs and horses. I then read its probably not the best thing for them. Today i got a commercial goat feed from atwoods. I dont think its gonna hurt to much swapping foods again as they havent been eating it very long. I hope this is better for them. The do have plenty to graze on and i might throw a roll of hay in there just for good measures.


Anny other advise?
thx


----------



## TSGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

I have also been asked twice " is that a tumor " when they see one side of the goat. 

Forgot to post that the other biggest nanny now has a running nose, It is clear. Advise for that? Starting to regret getting goats as much as i like them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

First off...Welcome!

This doe likely has kidded before...and what you see is the result of weakened "belly ligaments" from carrying multiples.

What does her udder look like? Is it saggy and empty or saggy and filling?
Ringworm cannot be "wormed" for as it's not a worm but a fungus, to me though that area on her side looks like it may have been where an auction tag was stuck, a black light will make the area glow if it is ringworm. Treating the area with a cream used for athletes foot sometimes helps.
Your on the right track as far as feed goes, however "mass feeding" really doesn't ensure that the ones needing it most are getting what they should, having the hay available as well as browse is good to balance the wet green they eat, they need dry fiber as well to have proper rumen function.
Also provide a free choice loose mineral... a good cattle mineral with a high copper content works... I currently use Cargill's Right Now Onyx but have also used Manna Pro goat mineral.
Get them used to being handled by bribery...treats like crackers and raisins work wonders, once you can get them manageable, I'd start with hoof trimmings as soon as you can.

The wet nose shouldn't be a concern unless it turns color....if it goes to white, green or yellow I'd start her on a 5 day course of Penicillan injections 2x a day at 1cc per 20lbs.

Also....a goats rumen is on their left side if your are facing them from behind... If I can find a pic of my 12 year old pygmy/nigerian doe, her belly looks alot like your does and my doe is not pregnant.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some older Boer does never do regain youthful appearance. You might be dealing with what's called a distended rumen, which is nothing to worry about. I had a doe who developed one. Always looked like she was carrying a pair of bowling balls. One yr I wasnt even sure she was till I heard kids on the ground.
Yes she is thin. Getting some groceries into her certainly wont hurt, but 
s l o w l y, all the hay she wants but increase her grain by about a 1/4 cup every three or four days till she is up to full ration by the time she kids.
There are safe wormers for preg does but I dont worm during pregnancy at all so I cant help with that.
For the runny nose, VetRx or even a dab of Vicks.
Its going to take some time to get her back into shape weight wise but she will always have that bowling ball appearance, which is somewhat common for older Boers


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Doe with distended rumen.As you can see, she is in with buck during breeding season.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great reference pic nancy!


----------



## TSGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

liz said:


> First off...Welcome!
> 
> This doe likely has kidded before...and what you see is the result of weakened "belly ligaments" from carrying multiples.
> 
> ...


Thx for the welcome and thx for the relief of knowing someone else who has a goat that looks like this ! This is the kind of advise i was hoping to get when i signed up. Good call on the auction tag as well, i cant get close enough to her now to really see what it is. Ringworm is the first thing that popped into my head when i seen it considering how skinny they are. One of the other goats had a tag on its ear that screamed auction...

I will get better pics of her tomorrow as well as the others. Thanks for reminding me about the minerals again, i knew i forgot something!


----------



## TSGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

thx for the pic nancy d. i have vics, where do i rub it?


----------



## TSGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

And why are my post being reviewed before posted? I ve never experienced this on any other forum


----------



## TSGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

if you google distended rumen boer goat there are quite a few pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

TSGoats said:


> And why are my post being reviewed before posted? I ve never experienced this on any other forum


Due to having problems with new members joining and posting "unsavory" replies as well as pictures, we as moderators feel it's in the best interest of all members here, especially our juvenile goat owners to have made it a rule to have a 25 post approval for all new members before full priviledges are provided.

It's not "personal", just something we felt neccesary to avoid potential issues. :hug:

Oh...and the Vicks is applied to the nose, she'll lick at it but it won't hurt her, it helps them the same way it helps us when we have a cold


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, I'm glad that someone else has seen it. I have dairy goats so when I see a boer I expect to see big fat goats. haha

oh, and if its determined that she's close to kidding she probably shouldn't be traveling around, even to the vet, unless its an emergency. You're right to wait to get them all there at once.

Suckering into goats is always fun haha, but I'm sure you did well by them, you sound like a better owner than the previous. I'd love to see pictures of the other girls when you get the chance.

And yeah, the posting thing happens to us all, once you hit i think 25 posts you don't need approval anymore 
Welcome again   :wave:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry you're having trouble with your girls )= That's a hard thing; just starting out and not having healthy goats ...


----------



## JustKidding (Aug 9, 2012)

first of :welcome: if you are bring your goats some place I use dog kennels. It saves money.


----------



## TSGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

Its been a while so i figured id finally post up the other pics. Neither goat has dropped a kid yet...


----------

